# "Other Forums" "Other Sites"



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

On the left side of the screen under "site navigation"

There are some really good/great links that get promoted under"Other Forums""other sites"


Several that I am happy to have given some time or money too, and will again in the future. There are also a few that I can't believe would be linked off this website.

sierra club? save our canyons? suwa?????

For hells sake people, these groups have declared us the enemy!

Do you own a truck? a 4wheeler sidexside, motorcycle, mountainbike? Do you like backcountry camping, wilderness camping and adventure? River running, Lake Powell, Let alone HUNTING !

A few here might do wise to read about the folks and what the TRUE and FUNDAMENTAL intentions are from these groups!


This sites owners should also throw in peta, hsus for good measure.

Holy God I was sickened to read these names on here.

And yes, I did post this in Big Game for the attention I hope it brings.

Jeremy.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great point NoShot!
and where is our FAVORITE forum's link?????


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Weak.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea, and not only that, I've asked for a couple hunting related sites to get listed but they wont do it. Seems like alot of politics going on with what gets listed /shrug


-DallanC


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting points:shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pinko commies. Don't even mention the G U T P I L E . N E T. Best forum around. A lot of original DWR guys there.


----------

